# Yamaha for US residents



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

It's really sad if US resident wants to purchase a Yamaha there is serious price gouging.

example for the 624, when purchased in CA - 2,599 CAD = 1,879 USD
if bought in the US 3,999 USD = 5,525 CAD

Am I wrong with this information I have read?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Not sure where you buy a Yamaha in the US. If there is that much of a difference I would purchase it in Canada. I live 2.5-3 hrs from the Canadian border. So for me it's an easy, and enjoyable drive anyway. I'm thinking this 2016 summer I'll check out some dealerships there and see if I want one.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Bolens93 said:


> It's really sad if US resident wants to purchase a Yamaha there is serious price gouging.
> 
> example for the 624, when purchased in CA - 2999CAD = 2171USD
> if bought in the US 3999USD = 5525CAD
> ...


Unless I missed the announcement New Yamaha 624 are NOT availabe for purchase in US but only in Canada.
Did I miss something...?:question:

This is the only "New" Yamaha I've seen for sale in US








New 2015 Yamaha YT624EJ YT660 24" Track Gas Snowblower | eBay
But it does not quite convice me....... He is not a dealer, first transaction on Ebay, seems like he lies and bashes TORO and ARIENS when answering a question.


----------



## Bolens93 (Nov 24, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Unless I missed the announcement New Yamaha 624 are NOT availabe for purchase in US but only in Canada.
> Did I miss something...?:question:
> 
> 
> But it does not quite convice me....... He is not a dealer, first transaction on Ebay, seems like he lies and bashes TORO and ARIENS when answering a question.


I have not "seen" anything, nor done any research. What I read was some talk in social media and I found it very odd. Yes for sure, as you would, I would take the trip too....but I wonder how the declaration would be handled.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Well your currency conversion figures are essentially correct when posted (however conversions can fluctuate wildly at times given events in global financial markets.)
Check XE - The World's Trusted Currency Authority for current conversion rates.

However, I can't comment as to whether Yamaha has different pricing structures between these two neighboring North American countries. If they do, it would be interesting to know why the values wouldn't more closely resemble each other for the same given piece of machinery.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the sweet Yamaha pic and link Hs. Yeah, his other brand bashing is a bit over the top and for that reason I'd never deal with him. At least he is honest about the no warranty coverage. I'm thinking a nice tracked Honda would be just as cool. For me buying a Yamaha would be about the experience of going to Canada, having a fun enjoyable time and then also having a cool snowblower.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> But it does not quite convice me....... He is not a dealer, first transaction on Ebay, seems like he lies and bashes TORO and ARIENS when answering a question.


Never mind how he glosses over the fact it comes with no warranty!

If I were going to spend 3-1/2 grand on a machine, I'd want to know the manufacturer (or preferably, the retailer) would make good if there was a problem.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Bolens93 said:


> I have not "seen" anything, nor done any research. What I read was some talk in social media and I found it very odd. Yes for sure, as you would, I would take the trip too....but I wonder how the declaration would be handled.


Not sure about the declaration but on other forums guys talk about buying cars, tractors, farm stuff and bringing it back. Seems like not a big deal, but it's something I'm going to ask the customs folks about in person when I make my trip next summer.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Zavie said:


> Not sure where you buy a Yamaha in the US. If there is that much of a difference I would purchase it in Canada. I live 2.5-3 hrs from the Canadian border. So for me it's an easy, and enjoyable drive anyway. I'm thinking this 2016 summer I'll check out some dealerships there and see if I want one.


I'm going to go visit relatives in Canada next summer and might check out some Yamaha snowblowers while I'm there


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a friend who is in the fence of bringing a Yamaha 624 from Canada, he thinks that there will be no import duties, but until someone actually does it, we won't now for sure about having to pay duties or not.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I'm going to go visit relatives in Canada next summer and might check out some Yamaha snowblowers while I'm there


Road trip!! My daughter is looking to study in Canada for her junior year in college. I wonder if I could talk her into studying in Europe and sending me back a Yanmar YSR 765C piece by piece. Probably be cheaper to arrange to ship it back whole by sea container anyway at least I'd have a "shipping agent" over there.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I have a friend who is in the fence of bringing a Yamaha 624 from Canada, he thinks that there will be no import duties, but until someone actually does it, we won't now for sure about having to pay duties or not.


From reading online forums and the US Border site itself I'm thinking that there will be some payment required. There are so many products one could bring back they don't list specifics.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

ya like I'm going to pay 3+k for a 6hp snowblower


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Talk about mark-up!!!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I just arrived here in Toronto last night, made a couple of calls before coming to the local dealers. One is about a 10 minute ride from where I am and has a YS624 on the floor and is available for purchase . 

Price is $2600 plus 13% HST with the conversion rate applied my cost would be around $2200. I have the same questions about duties that everyone else does. 

While crossing the border I asked the Canadian boarder patrol about this situation and they said that you'd have to pay duty on total after tax price on what ever you buy in the US. If it's a used item then they would do a quick search on the Internet to figure out the average going rate of the item to assess duty fees.

Being that my wife is Canadian we asked what situation will apply if she was to declare something as personal belonging that she is moving to the US since she is a US citizen now and a Canadian by birth, we were told it all depends on the boarder agent . Some of them may give you grief over clothes and some may not ever bother with something significant.

That holds true from my experience. As I have traveled to Canada a few dozen times, some agents are polite as can be and some seem sticklers. Non the less I'll inquire about it on the way back from the US agents. 

I do want to stop by the dealer and check the machine out in person and get a feel for it.


I was told that Yamaha rarely does specials on them even at the year end. Being that it's a high price low volume item even dealers don't stock up on them and mostly they are preprdered with a down payment so the end of the year discounted dealer pricing is hard to come by as well.

New Honda prices are adjusted to the weak CAD and are crazy as the new HSS928T goes for around 4400 CAD . The YS624 Hasn't had its price adjusted , not this year at least . This could change very soon if the exchange rate keeps acting the same way.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool post JnC. If they will let you take some pics right in the dealership that would make you my hero!!


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

JNC,

Your explanation sounds consistent with my findings this past summer. I was going to cross over the border to purchase a new Honda 621 which retailed at the time for roughly $1,600 CAD. The agents told me that because the unit was manufactured in Japan as opposed to to North America I would have to pay duty importing back to the US on the after tax amount. In the end the duty would have been approximately $150 on the purchase (and the Ontario taxes were roughly 15% for PST and GST). 

I cross the border the frequently in Detroit and usually all the customs folks are great to deal with if you are just up front with them.

Best wishes and Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

> PST and GST


What exactly do these terms mean?
I'm speculating PST means 'Provincial Sales Tax'.
Unsure of GST.......?


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

If the Yamaha is made in Canada, it will be duty-free. The Canadians can buy the new Honda from US and bring it back to Canada duty-free since it is being made in the US now. 

I did a quick calculation on this website, there is no duty or processing fee if you ship it. Import duty & taxes calculation result


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nZone said:


> If the Yamaha is made in Canada, it will be duty-free. The Canadians can buy the new Honda from US and bring it back to Canada duty-free since it is being made in the US now.
> 
> I did a quick calculation on this website, there is no duty or processing fee if you ship it. Import duty & taxes calculation result


The shipping idea is interesting.......


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> ya like I'm going to pay 3+k for a 6hp snowblower


I wouldn't pay 2k for a Honda that I can get here so I know i''m not paying 3k plus for a yamaha


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> The shipping idea is interesting.......


But then you could use that shipping fee for duty.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nZone said:


> But then you could use that shipping fee for duty.


Good point 
Does anyone know what would be the rough % of the duty fee....?


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> Good point
> Does anyone know what would be the rough % of the duty fee....?


They [websites about duty] said averaged between 5 and 6 percent. However, products made or import from half of Europe countries including France and Germany are 100% duty. Yikes! No wonder Festools are expensive as they are.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> Good point
> Does anyone know what would be the rough % of the duty fee....?


I'll have an answer to that very question by this weekend, straight from the boarder office.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I know you can get the GST & PST tax refunded at the border, on the Canadian side, You needs to give them a receipt, which they keep. So I would ask the dealer for 2 receipts, so you can give up the one, to get the refund.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm looking for some enlightenment on my previous question....
Can anyone specifically answer???



> PST and GST
> What exactly do these terms mean?
> I'm speculating PST means 'Provincial Sales Tax'.
> Unsure of GST.......?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

ztnoo said:


> I'm looking for some enlightenment on my previous question....
> Can anyone specifically answer???


GST, is General Service tax. PST, Provincial Service Tax.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ Lets not forget HST (Harmonized sales tax). 

Just got back from my short trip from Canada, no snow there but drove through lake affect storm alongside eastern lake Ontario i.e. Watertown, NY down to Utica. Realized again that as much as I like my machines and working on them, I hate snow lol. 


Non the less, after the boarder agent asked me my usual questions i.e where are you coming from, where are you going, where is home etc etc she handed me my passport and ID and told me to have a good day. At this point I asked her about the whole importing a machine situation. 

Situation A) What if I was to bring something back from Canada and declare it as used being that my wife is a Canadian citizen but Permanent US resident? 

Ans: It all depends on the agent that is dealing with you. We (US side) dont really care much for what you bring back as long as you mention it to us. If its used and you are bringing it back with you from your place in Canada, no need to declare value etc. Just mention you are bringing back your snowblower. 

Situation B) What if I was to buy a machine here in Canada and bring it back with me to the US? How much duty should I accept to pay? 

Ans: Again, it depends on the agent. We do not charge duties on anything valued less than $800. If its more than that then we consult our handbook which is about 6" in thickness to figure out how much duty would be (btw this is the reason why we cant get a solid answer online as to how much duty is on items such as snowblowers. Country of origin i.e manufacturing dictates more so the duty charge than anything else). She added that most of the time the agent wouldnt bother going through all that and would just let you pass being that 99% of the time the item you are bringing back is for personal use rather than commercial. 


Hope this info helps, my understanding, from past experience and this conversation, is that bringing stuff into Canada is more frowned upon by Canadian boarder agents than vise versa. 

People from Canada come down to the US daily to buy booze, tobacco, general merchandise etc etc as all that stuff is considerably cheaper here in the US.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

J_*nC*_,
Sounds like a _*new shinny blue Yammy*_ might be on your "_to bring home_" list soon.......
k::yahoo::icon-clapping-smile:icon-cheers:


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Watch this video.....k:


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> J_*nC*_,
> Sounds like a _*new shinny blue Yammy*_ might be on your "_to bring home_" list soon.......
> k::yahoo::icon-clapping-smile:icon-cheers:


May be next year as this years "snowblower" funds are completely exhausted. Even after selling the Rickie and HS720 I still have three Hondas and 2 two stroke blowers with me lol. 


I looked at the YT624 and fell in love with it. The Yamaha reminded me of German cars, a bit over-engineered compared to their Japanese/American counterparts. 

As much as I liked the Yamaha something else caught my eye an HSS1332ATD :wavetowel2::wavetowel2: I think I am going to keep my eye out for an end of the year clearance on HSS1332ATD. 

Couple of things that put me off from the Yamaha. 

1) I love the machine and engineering but what I do not like is the fact that I'd have no access to part suppliers here in the US. I can pretty much fix any issue that the machine might run into, that is IF it ever runs into any, but not having access to parts is a big no no. 

2) No warranty access. Granted that these machine never need warranty work but its the peace of mind that you cant put a price on, knowing that if anything goes wrong within the warranty period you can bring the machine back to the dealer. 

Honda blowers are just as expensive, if not more, than their Yamaha equivalents in Canada. I fail to understand why Yamaha wont start selling them down here as well, I doubt that it has anything to do with emissions as the Yamaha's MZ line of motors (same as the ones used for their snowblowers) are used by many US manufacturers e.g. Dewalt for their generators etc.


----------



## kayak1 (Oct 29, 2015)

JnC said:


> May be next year as this years "snowblower" funds are completely exhausted. Even after selling the Rickie and HS720 I still have three Hondas and 2 two stroke blowers with me lol.
> 
> 
> I looked at the YT624 and fell in love with it. The Yamaha reminded me of German cars, a bit over-engineered compared to their Japanese/American counterparts.
> ...


Looks nice! 

You can always order parts! Just get it with a couple of extra belts and shear pins.


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Yes, it is a shame that they don't offer their big Japanese tracked snowblowers in the USA. I'd buy one. 

I beat the Border at their own game back in 2003. I bought a brand new Polaris Sportsman 500. They said I would have to pay an import fee of $467.00. I walked the Border guy out to the atv & showed him where it said Made in the USA right on it. Said I am not importing anything, simply returning it to it's Country of origin. I had already paid sales tax on it. He thought about it and said your right & I didn't have to pay the $467.00.
I was happy.


----------

